# Dasuquin with MSM Soft Chews



## Mouse192 (Jun 10, 2020)

Hi everyone! My vet recommended I start giving my 5 year old chi these soft chews. We took her to the vet not too long ago for back pain and coughing. Has anyone ever give this to their chi? What exactly is it going to help her with? I just want to know if this will help keep her joints and trachea strong.


----------



## Qbnkelt (Aug 27, 2017)

Mouse192 said:


> Hi everyone! My vet recommended I start giving my 5 year old chi these soft chews. We took her to the vet not too long ago for back pain and coughing. Has anyone ever give this to their chi? What exactly is it going to help her with? I just want to know if this will help keep her joints and trachea strong.


I use it for my two golden retrievers and my Chi. 

It helps their joints. 

My older golden, Max, 10, does well with it. My second golden is still only 5 but I started giving it to her. My Chi is 11 now, I think, he’s a rescue so I can’t be sure. He takes it too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

My 12 year old lab gets this, and she really enjoys them (not sure how much they help with her arthritis pain anymore though). My little dogs split a Cosequin tablet, same company slightly different makeup. They seem to do well with it, though again I am not sure that it helps so much with their pain anymore. 
Mostly they are joint supplements used to help possibly stave off arthritis. Once the pain starts it's less likely to be effective. There actually haven't been any definitive studies showing that glucosamine and chondroitin help with arthritis at all -- just speculation. That being said, my dogs have been on all kinds of supplements for joint support, and they seem to like these the best.


----------



## imadigger (Sep 5, 2010)

My 10 year old Chico has been taking them for about six months. Don’t notice a difference, but I have been talking cosimin with condroiten for over 15 years. They work for me. At one point I stopped talking them, but my arthritis in knees floated up. Went back on them and will not stop again. Chico will continue on them .


----------

